# Paint/clearcoat cracks on Madone fork/frame?



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

I purchased my Madone SL in april '05 and I noticed cracks in the paint and clearcoat in my fork. The area is right where the fork arms join the steer tube. I was told by my LBS that this is a known issue for Trek carbon frames. They said that resin bleeds through the paint in certain areas of the frame and fork causing cracks and chips in the paint. They will send my fork to Trek for a re-paint (1 year paint warranty) and said that Trek will NOT replace the fork. They have also said that the cracks will appear more as I ride more. IMO, I think that this is unacceptable for a 3K plus bike. I will give Trek a call to see what's going on.


Please share if any of you have the the same issues with your carbon Treks.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Easy Fix*

Buy a KLEIN!


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Har said:


> Buy a KLEIN!


Well..Duh..Why didn't I think of that?


----------

